# Friday pics



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I love smart puters.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Drop tine in the fog.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because I can.....


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just a few randoms from the phone. 

1. New addition to the family (Gage)
2. Loading a crankshaft 
3. At the Woodford Reserve distillery


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

A true valentine's day heart!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

This is a friend of mine after he got dusted at the 2011 Utopia Ranch Rodeo.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I am working up in Jacksonville NC, home of Camp Lejeune. Wives hang these signs all along the fence and I have noticed a pattern


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Palmetto said:


> This is a friend of mine after he got dusted at the 2011 Utopia Ranch Rodeo.


Is that James? It is just wrong to post photos of friends after eating dirt.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

LOL......It's the only pic I got!

Besides, those broncs deserve mad respect. They where rank! Never heard one honk on every jump like that.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Bout 5 years ago*

Telling the young one you will get a 12 gauge soon enough son


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Is that James? It is just wrong to post photos of friends after eating dirt.





Palmetto said:


> LOL......It's the only pic I got!
> 
> Besides, those broncs deserve mad respect. They where rank! Never heard one honk on every jump like that.


looks like that big boy put on a little more weight.........them hosses must have been pretty rank, if they was bad enough to throw all of James' arse up in the air........


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

wtc3 said:


> Just a few randoms from the phone.
> 
> 1. New addition to the family (Gage)
> 2. Loading a crankshaft
> 3. At the Woodford Reserve distillery


What does that crankshaft go to? that thing is insane


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

*San Antonio Stock Show and Rodeo*
*Large Indoor Rodeo of the Year*
*7 Years In A Row*​
*Calf Scramble 2012*
*First Night Performance*​
Can you find the Soapeddler??? LOL!

Please note: the first 3 pics were taken by me. The last 3 are from the SA Rodeo Facebook Page.

1.) Pre-Scramble Briefing
2.) Staging up behind the chutes
3.) Staging up behind the chutes
4.) Scamblin 1
5.) Scramblin 2
6.) 1st Place Winner Group Shot - That kid with the plaque had a shattered bone in his hand, has Asthma, and was wearing boat shoes during the scramble...


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

BertS said:


> them hosses must have been pretty rank


Yep. Nothing like your run of the mill, county fair bucking horse. The guy that puts this RR on raises bucking horses, and uses this RR to buck out a fresh PRCA string. They havent been ridden much, if at all. You want to see some wild rides? This is the place.

Props to James, as he got to watch half of the teams ride before his turn, and he still had the balls to get on.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Some swans found celebrating Valentine's day


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Took the world cat to Gary at espandre to have some aluminum work done.

Bow rail :


















foot rest:










extra 50 gallon fuel tank for those 2 day trips:


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*SLP with pier*

SLP before Ike


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Summer is right around the corner......

Cold Beer
Cornhole
Crawfish
Boiled Crabs

My boat just detailed by TracyRene (2cooler) Looks great Thanks Tracy!

Sadie when she was a little puppy
Sadie now at two years.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I've never paid much attention to Blue Wave Boats before, but the 24 footer that's being raffled off at the San Antonio Stock Show and Rodeo has me drooling...


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*sorry i missed you.*



saltwatersensations said:


> Summer is right around the corner......
> 
> Cold Beer
> Cornhole
> ...


**** it, I didn't realize that was your boat. It was in my driveway and I still haven't met you. You and Jaime stop by one day when your going to eagle point and have a beer.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

craig ellington said:


> **** it, I didn't realize that was your boat. It was in my driveway and I still haven't met you. You and Jaime stop by one day when your going to eagle point and have a beer.


Will do. Well be frequenting that area pretty soon. Maybe I can get an offshore ride if you need a fill in. Haven't had an offhorse fix in too long.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Our first 3d shoot. Low 30's that morning. don't think it got over 50.
Good group by us. 
Last target was a gator. 
Better pic of the gator


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Not going to be near as good as Cap Daves, but with the rain keeping me out of practice I got to do a little cooking!

Last pic of my little guy....Found out this week Momma has Boy #2 on the way!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A couple ARs I just got through putting together


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

1&2. My blond bimbo
3. Double rainbow I saw while driving into work
4&5. New seat cover for my bike
6. My early Birthday present (55in LCD)


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*come on good weather I want to go fishing.*

Capt. Josh at the helm of the "Hot Czech"
Me and the Little Czech relaxing in the bow.

Josh, keep in touch we can get you out if the weather ever lets us get this boat south of the jetties where it belongs.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Will do Craig. Sold my offshore boat two or three years ago and have only went out once since.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My pup getting some training at Drakes Sporting dogs yesterday, she is coming along nicely!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Pics of my new 4" shrimp.

Plum, blue flake, chartreuse tail
Strawberry red, white tail

Will be available on the upcoming fishing show

Spring and summer is going to be fun!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Ding - Ding*

Geese relaxing after a great season.

I cook Breakfast once in a while

It was raining gumbo inside

Last of the Duck.. Middle East Harrisa Style with a Carrot Pudding and Cauliflower


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Ding- Ding #2*

Taco Time

Mahi Mahi
Slaw, Citrus vinaigrette, Habenero Pineapple Sauce, Salsa, 
Klever guarding the goods
Mom's visit getting close to a end. Enjoying


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Air time.....


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Dgeddings said:


> What does that crankshaft go to? that thing is insane


It sits in a Worthington BDC hydrogen compressor driven by a 12,500hp electric motor.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Captain Dave ... if you had a food blog, i'd view it.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My gr, gr grandparent's -- my gr grandmother is the girl on the L.
Cropduster flying over
Huge pelican on the river
Baby's favorite sleeping position
Me with a 21" waist - inspired by the 20" waist post
Baby recuperating from Chunk It


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I got a little landscape done this week. Trying to keep my dog out of the mud added a little more grass and made it more drought friendly.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Dinner tonight. Pheasant chili


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

They started on my garage then the rain came, its been like this for 2 weeks and will likely sit a week or two longer.

Crop duster on HWY172 south of Ganado. I see these little planes all the time. By the way they drop in and the tight maneuvers they perform I get the feeling they have plenty of power.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Mardi Gras Golf Cart Parade on the Strand
2. Jack knows Mardi Gras
3. Red Solo Cup
4. Took 3rd & 6th at the Yaga's Chili Quest last month

. . . wg


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

activescrape said:


> I am working up in Jacksonville NC, home of Camp Lejeune. Wives hang these signs all along the fence and I have noticed a pattern


Very suttle, ladies 

I better have one of those for me whenever I come back from deployment:cheers:


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Just a few quick shots from a recent trip to the Houston Zoo... (and apparently everything looks to the right there)


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

South Texas Snook


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's a few of our killer dog "Rooster". Somehow he catches squirrels in his back yard and eats em.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

New toys I bought this week.


----------



## bigt1964 (May 26, 2006)

*shuttle is on its way..*

Moving the shuttle mockup for Kennedy Visitor Center to Kennedy Nasa Complex then to Space Center Houston..


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Geese relaxing after a great season.
> 
> I cook Breakfast once in a while
> 
> ...


and when are you going to open up your first restaurant?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Here's a few of our killer dog "Rooster". Somehow he catches squirrels in his back yard and eats em.


we need pics. my dog puts up a pretty good chase, but never seems to catch up. whats your secret?


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

A few from last weekends IBJJF Houston international open.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Spirit, one of my passions is old family pictures. Doesn't even have to be my family. I was browsing in an antique store a while back with my wife and I ran across on old and obviously home made wicker basket. It was full to over flowing with old pics, some of the VERY old. They didn't appear to be all the same family but I got so involved that I sat at an old table of some sort and tried to sort them by family. I was amazed that there was this old pic of twin girls that looked to be about 3 or 4 years of age. They were dressed alike and their hair was fixed alike as well.

I found a total of 19 pictures of them at various ages. Always dressed alike. Always with their hair fixed alike even down to the barrettes, combs, jewelry, etc. At one point they both appeared in glasses and they too were the same. Some of the pics were casual and some formal but I found no other pics with either of them included. And there was never anyone in their pics but the two of them. 

In their latest pic they appeared to be in their late 70s to early 80s. In all the pics where their hands were visible neither wore wedding rings. 

When looking at stuff like this I look for details like what articles of furniture photos on tables, clocks, flower arrangements, etc are in the back ground. Anyway I kind of felt sad for these ladies because they seemed sad, bored, lonely and dull. Judging by the clothes they were pictured in they were not wealthy. And none of these pics were taken outside...by a pool, at a beach or picnic or a a ball game or having any kind of fun. Always very posed and stiff and formal. I couldn't help wondering what there story was and what happened to them.

I have an old portrait of my paternal great grandfather circa 1918 (I think) He drilled a water well on his property (Corsican Texas) and then built his house around it. This pic was taken in his sunday-go-to-meetin's sitting in a chair by the well and sporting a very long and gray beard. I have looked for it but can't find it.

Any way here are some old shots of my mother and her parents:

1. These are my maternal grandparents circa 1923. They were dirt poor and lived in the slums of Waco Texas. 

2-5 My mother at the old Waco house between 1922 and 1924

6. My mother and her mother at the old Waco house in 1920


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

bigt1964 said:


> Moving the shuttle mockup for Kennedy Visitor Center to Kennedy Nasa Complex then to Space Center Houston..


D0 you know a guy named Charlie Fayle??


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Two many Dicisions


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

One of my favorites when my FIL & I were blessed with a school of redfish a few years back on Sabine...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

These best friends of mine taught me how to fish!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Pics


-Nick


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> One of my favorites when my FIL & I were blessed with a school of redfish a few years back on Sabine...


Is that Brett Favre on the right?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*IDK!*



carryyourbooks said:


> we need pics. my dog puts up a pretty good chase, but never seems to catch up. whats your secret?


Hey Carry, I don't know how he catches em. We've never seen him do it but will find him back there chewin up a fresh kill every now and then. He eats the whole dang thing too!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

My Son is in town, so I took him to Toledo Bend for 2 days.

Nice Bass:










Nice Crappie...Pita had to have a taste also:










Toledo Bend Sunset:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> Is that Brett Favre on the right?


LOL...That is what my UPS driver calls me. :biggrin:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Hey Carry, I don't know how he catches em. We've never seen him do it but will find him back there chewin up a fresh kill every now and then. He eats the whole dang thing too!


maybe i should get a cat that can chase them out of the tree so my dog has a fair chance.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Me too. What is on those tomatoes? And under that egg? That looks good.


That Robbie Guy said:


> Captain Dave ... if you had a food blog, i'd view it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Captain Dave ... if you had a food blog, i'd view it.


Not a blog, but may feel a little bloggy after viewing some pics

http://s1187.photobucket.com/albums/z381/feechon/



carryyourbooks said:


> and when are you going to open up your first restaurant?


It's in the making... Thinking Catch & Cook



txranger said:


> Me too. What is on those tomatoes? And under that egg? That looks good.


Roasted tomato in the oven topped with a 3 yr sharp cheddar. Sauteed spinach with a turkey meat. Usealy would put bacon

Thanks All..


----------

